# Komme bei erstem Webdesign nicht weiter



## Platforms (12. Dezember 2007)

Guten Nachmittag Leute.

Ich habe für einen Freund angefangen ein WebDesign zu erstellen. Soll mal n'e DJ Webseite werden.

Nun habe ich mich schon mal rangemacht und bin schon n'bisschen weiter als bei 0

Aber ich weiss nicht wirklich wie ich weitermachen kann...
Nicht Coden oder so. Nur Design mässig. Und es muss auch nicht perfekt sein. Nur von der Idee her solls stimmen.

Mir fehlts an farbe. Ich würde so eine Art blau vorziehen, wie bei "Dj" im Header. Aber bisher ist jeder versuch misslungen.

Gebt mir mal n'bisschen Rat und Tipps, wie ich weiter machen könnte. Wäre dankbar.

Hier mal die bisherige Lage:
http://i210.photobucket.com/albums/bb216/Plateroforms/web.png

MfG Platforms


----------



## Giovanni (12. Dezember 2007)

Ich vermute mal der Link is fehler haft da der Link auf die Hauptseite mich weiterleitet hmm...

naja farben ist immer eine sache für sich... es kommt drauf an wie du die Seite allgemein aufbaust,
wenn die Seite eher Hell bleibt wie google.de zb dann würde ich dir raten ein etwas dunkleres blau zu wählen wird es aber eine Dunkle Seite mit viel Schwarztönen dann ein Stärkeres Helleres Blau...

Aber genau Tipps oder so kann man dir nicht geben, denn jedem Spricht eine Farbe persönlich mehr oder weniger an, die Masse und das Dezente macht es spiel einfach weiter einbisschen mit den Farben.


----------



## Platforms (12. Dezember 2007)

Da hast du recht. Thx für den Hinweis. Ich editier es grade rein.

EDIT:
Schon mal danke für deine Infos.
Aber ich finde einfach keine Farbe, die in das ganze reinpasst. Es spielt jetzt keine Rolle, wen es ansprechen Muss. Aber wenn ich zum beispiel dieses Fenster Rechts mit einem blauen Verlauf fülle sieht das alles andere als gut aus, weil es mitten im Weissen auf einmal einen Fetten blauton hat.

Das meine ich.


MfG Platforms


----------



## janoc (12. Dezember 2007)

Ziemlich heftiger Stilmix imho.

Bei Farben hilft dir vielleicht sowas weiter:
http://www.colorblender.com/
http://wellstyled.com/tools/colorscheme2/index-en.html


----------



## Platforms (12. Dezember 2007)

Was meinst du mit dem Stilmix?

Mhh. Mit den Links kann ich irgendwie nichts anfangen 
Aber trozdem danke.

Hätte sonst noch jemand was?

MfG Platforms


----------



## Alexander Groß (12. Dezember 2007)

Was sind das rechts oben für Kugeln?
Der Dj links ist zu verschwommen.
Das Logo zu pixelig.
Die Spiegelung ist zu stark. Normalerweise sollte man nicht den oberen Teil komplett unten erkennen können.


Das fallende Männchen spiegelt sich nicht (Absicht?)

Alex


----------



## Platforms (12. Dezember 2007)

@Alex:
Das ist ein C4D Render.
Der DJ ist ein Brush. Der ist warscheinlich sonst kleiner. Ich schau mal ob ichs hinkriege.
Die Schrift, geht auch nicht viel ründer und so.

Aber sowieso. Es ist ja nur eine Art Alpha-Version.

Ich brauche nur Tipps, wie ich weitermachen könnte. Farblich und vom Aufbau usw her.

MfG Platforms


----------



## Alexander Groß (12. Dezember 2007)

C4D Render, aha. Aber was soll es darstellen? Hat es Bezug zu dem Thema?

Ok, Alpha Version aber du willst doch Tipps und die habe ich durch meine Kritik auch gegeben. 


Alex


----------



## Platforms (12. Dezember 2007)

Nee. Richtigen bezug zum Thema hats nicht. Aber ich schau mal ob ich was besseres finde.

Deine Kritik wäre eher feinschliffkritik. Der verschwomene DJ, die Pixelige Schrift usw.

Die Spiegelung habe ich weggenommen. Das springende männchen auch.

Hier mal n'e neuere Version:
http://i210.photobucket.com/albums/bb216/Plateroforms/web-1.png

Sagt mal zu dem was.


MfG Platforms


----------



## ink (12. Dezember 2007)

Moin

Wenn du Illu oder Photoshop hast, dann pause den Brush ab,
so dass du ne Vektor-Datei hast. (sieht sauberer aus)
Sieh zu dass die Schrift etc als Vektoren vorliegen, dann ist das Ganze sauberer und 
der Stilmix ist raus.

Die Kugeln kann man leicht mit Platten austauschen. (die fix in C4D geladen, n Extrude-Nurb druff, auf Deckflächen und Rundungen stellen, n Bump-Map mit der typischen Rillenform erstellen, Texturen druff...)

Wegen den Farben: Bleib bei nen 3-Farb-System (Grau, Blau, Weiß oder Grau, Rot, Weiß etc)

Pass bei der Aufteilung auf, dass es nicht zu unsymetrisch aussieht...
N paar kleine Tipps, vielleicht kannst die ja gebrauchen.

Peez


----------



## Platforms (12. Dezember 2007)

Da spricht ein Pro 

Ich habe nur Photoshop.
Wie meinst du den Brush abpausen? Was sind denn genau Vektoren?

Die Kugeln habe ich nicht selber gemacht. Ist ein C4D vom Inet.

Bei den Farben werde ich schauen, dass ich bei dem Blau, Grau, Weiss bleibe. Aber bisher ist ja eh nichts anderes drinnen.

Wie meinst du nicht zu unsymetrisch?

Vielen dank für die geilen Tipps.

MfG Platforms


----------



## Philip Kurz (12. Dezember 2007)

Nur als kleine Anmerkung: Du hattest deinen Thread nicht im falschen Bereich gepostet, ich hatte ihn verschoben. 
Auch wenn du nur Photoshop hast, hat das Thema wenig mit Photoshop im Speziellen zu tun - deshalb die Creative Lounge.

Grüße

Philip


----------



## Platforms (12. Dezember 2007)

xD Geht klar Philip.

Sry.

MfG Platforms


----------



## Leola13 (12. Dezember 2007)

Hai,



Platforms hat gesagt.:


> Wie meinst du nicht zu unsymetrisch?
> 
> Vielen dank für die geilen Tipps.
> 
> MfG Platforms



Wahrscheinlich, dass der Menübereich links im Gegensatz zum Bereich rechts nicht zu gross wird.

CiAO Stefan


----------



## Platforms (12. Dezember 2007)

Okay.

Dann soll ich die Navi verkleinern?

MfG Platforms


----------



## ink (13. Dezember 2007)

Platforms hat gesagt.:


> Da spricht ein Pro
> 
> Ich habe nur Photoshop.
> Wie meinst du den Brush abpausen? Was sind denn genau Vektoren?
> ...



Moin
Erklärung: 
Abpausen-> Es gibt den Unterschied zwischen Pixeln und Vektoren.
Pixel sind Bildpunkte (müsstest du auch schon gehört haben) und Vektoren
sind Flächen. Im Gegensatz zu Pixel-Bildern Sind Vektor-Grafiken unbegrenzt
skalierbar. Heißt: Wenn man Pixel-Bilder vergrößert sieht man halt ab einem gewissen
Wert die Bildpunkte, wobei Vektorgrafiken eine klare Kante und saubere Flächen hat.
(Ich glaub ich mach n Bild dazu )

Wenn du "nur" Photoshop hast, nimmst du diesen Link und lädst da nur ein Bild von deinem Brush (deinen Sachen die du mit drin haben willst, aber bitte jeweils einzeln) und lässt es Programm vektorisieren.
Danach speicherst du es als .eps-Format auf deiner Festplatte ab.
Kann man dann einfach zu deinem Design dazu laden. Dann skalierst du es passend und alles ist gut.

Wenn du Sachen aus dem Internet nimmst, pass auf das Copyright und der Urheberrechte auf. Nicht dass du da Ärger bekommst.
Vergewisser dich dass es definitiv freie Bilder sind.
(Steht entweder dabei oder du fragst den Urheber inwieweit du damit hantieren darfst)

Unsymetrsich meint dass was Leola gesagt hat 
Schau ob du den Platz wirklich für die Navi brauchst.

Ich hoffe es ist soweit gut erklärt (wenn nicht, frag einfach ) und entschuldige die Romanlänge. 

Peez

edit: Bild vergessen


----------



## ink (13. Dezember 2007)

Achja, warum kannst du mit den Links von Janoc nichts anfangen?
Da kannst du Farben einstellen (testen), die zueinander passen.
f*ckin' awesome!
Sind die schon in der Linkliste unter: überaus nützlich? 

Peez


----------



## Platforms (13. Dezember 2007)

Erstmal danke für die mega ausführliche erklärung skat. Super erklärt 
Und auch danke für den Link. Ich werde ihn gleich benutzen. Der hammer.

Aber nochmal kurz eine Frage. Was ist das für ein esp Format? Und kann ich es wieder ganz einfach in Photoshop benutzen?

Wegen Janocs Link. Ich denke es liegt daran, dass es im Momment eh an Farben fehlt und ich bei Weiss/Hellblau und ähnlich bleiben wollte.

Hier nochmal eine neue Version:
http://i210.photobucket.com/albums/bb216/Plateroforms/web4.png

MfG Platforms


----------



## ink (13. Dezember 2007)

.eps ist ein Format in dem Vektor-Grafiken gespeichert werden (genauer: es ist ein Programm-unabhängiges Format, das von Corel Draw und Illustrator etc. benutzt werden kann) und du kannst es in Photoshop benutzen.
Sollte kein Problem sein.

Das mit Janocs Link ist ja nicht schlimm, wollte ihn noch für die Allgemeinheit hervorheben 

Peez


----------



## Platforms (13. Dezember 2007)

Geht klar. Vielen dank für deine Hilfe. Bin echt weitergekommen 

Thx

MfG Platforms


----------

